# Modeling



## xXxRangerxXx (Jan 1, 2009)

These are two things I made in ceramics class. The eagle is clay and the goblin guy is Super Sculpey painted with an airbrush.

1. Still waiting to be fired






2. Ill get a better quality picture soon. Right now its locked up in a showcase in school.


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 1, 2009)

#1 looks like it will be good when finished.  I like #2.  Is that your own design?


----------



## xXxRangerxXx (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. With number two, he is LOOSELY based off a hobbe from fable two http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u236/jokul_gamespot/fable-2-2008010910184


----------

